
Clojure's Concurrency Types: Refs, Atoms, Agents, and Vars (video) - llambda
http://blip.tv/baltimorefp/clojure-s-concurrency-types-refs-atoms-agents-and-vars-5935562
======
gtrak
Hey, there's a better quality one here: <http://vimeo.com/36245706>

I know, because I uploaded it :-)

